
The Vegas Cosmopolitan's stratospheric high rollers - classichasclass
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2018-09-04/secrets-of-las-vegas-s-exclusive-high-roller-cosmopolitan-sweet
======
cmurf
Yeah, their taxes are way too low.

